# Outlook problems - error 0x800CCC7D



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

We have a strange email problem with Outlook/OE on some of our computer when trying to access the email server which has SSL...

This is the error code: 0x800CCC7D

This is the message:
Server Response: '250 HELP'. (Account 'mail.<servername>.com', SMTP Server: 'mail.<servername>.com', Error Number:0x800ccc7d).

I've done a google search and it tells me to either turn ON or OFF the SSL.

But it MUST be ON in order to connect. If its turned off, the server bounces back asking for a Password.

On two computers (Sony & HP notebooks) the accounts work (I used them to test) - but on the PC's I do need to work with - they do not (Dell notebook and Compaq PC).

The machines have a mix of Windows Home & Pro (makes no difference) and Office 2000 on most of them (still errors on Outlook2002 and OE)...

I'm about to try the Thunderbird mail client.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Update:

I have downloaded and installed the Firefox and Thunderbird Browser & email package... I'm FINALLY impressed with Mozilla... And I like Thunderbird much more over OE.

Anyways, the same issue happens. I don't have that error code since its not an OUTLOOK program... but its the same situation. I cannot connect to the SSL server. If I turn off SSL on the email client, the server asks for a password... which even thou is correct, doesn't allow log-on since its not SSL. ARGH!!!

I've tried turning on some services that I have disabled with no sucess...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.modemhelp.net/oeerrors/oe.shtml

Symptom 
You may get the error message 'The server does not support a SSL connection. Account; pop.xxxxxxxxx Server smtp.xxxxxxxxxx' Protocol SMTP, server response '250 HELP' Port; 25, Secure (SSL) Yes, Server Error 250, error number 0x800CCC7D.'

Solution
This problem happens because your version of Outlook Express is set up to use Secure Socket Layer (SSL), which your ISP does not use.
To fix this problem, open Outlook Express, and click:
- Tools
- Accounts
- Then click on your connection and click Properties
- Then click Advanced
- On this screen remove the checks from the boxes This server requires a secure connection for both Outgoing mail (SMTP) and Incoming mail (POP3).

You will then be able to collect your mail


----------

